# Simon Rattle talks about Parsifal et.al. with Sarah Willis



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Every year around the time of the Baden-Baden Easter Festival, Sarah Willis of the Berlin Philharmonic horn section hosts the 'Live Lounge' in which orchestra members and others take questions from around the world. This year's was last Friday and featured Simon Rattle discussing many things but particularly his thoughts on Parsifal which the orchestra will play both staged in Baden-Baden and in concert in Berlin.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157185829824691



(This video is from Facebook)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

"So much of this piece [Parsifal] is inside people's brains" -- that seems right, people trapped in their own stories. Nike Wagner describes a production she saw at Hamburg based around this idea. Anyway, it makes me curious to see this production.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Simon Rattle
Loves to prattle
But his Mahler's not bad
Thought it makes me sometimes a little sad

A clerihew, by Taplow (age 6)


----------

